# Cheap Beef on Beer Brine



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Bought like 20 lbs of beef at a very cheap price, this cow must have been
100 years old, beef was really tough but for chop or stew it was ok,I decided to make some bbq so I cut some strips and made a brine of beer, garlic, onion, pepper, salt ,cook the brine for a few minutes ,let it cool completely and had the meat in it for 24 hours in the fridge, the rest is history , very tender. I do the same with chicken and pork and is always tender and moist.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Bought like 20 lbs of beef at a very cheap price, this cow must have been
> 100 years old, beef was really tough but for chop or stew it was ok,I decided to make some bbq so I cut some strips and made a brine of beer, garlic, onion, pepper, salt ,cook the brine for a few minutes ,let it cool completely and had the meat in it for 24 hours in the fridge, the rest is history , very tender. I do the same with chicken and pork and is always tender and moist.


What brand of beer do you use? :cheers:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

RevWC said:


> What brand of beer do you use? :cheers:


For brimming is not an issue, I don`t go to the store just to get beer for brimming, I use whatever I have, the idea is to soak up the meat to tenderize it.


----------

